# Solo gigs - what are you using for sound reinforcement?



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've been doing a fair bit of playing out in acoustic duos this past year and am thinking of booking some solo work. So far I have relied on the other person to provide a p/a system but I'm going to need to make an investment myself to move forward.

I'm looking for suggestions and opinions on good choices for small or medium sized setups - something easier to carry than a band p/a, but sufficient to do a good job in small - medium sized pubs and restaurants with enough inputs for 2 acoustics and 2 mics. 

I'm also very curious about the self-powered speakers available and if they represent a better solution than a powered mixer.

I'd like to keep the cost on the lower side - but do want value. 

So ......... what's working for you?


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Solo - small - up to 50-80 people Bose Compact.

-- Please click the picture for more details --



Duo - (two microphones, two guitars), we use a second Bose Compact. My duo partners all have Bose gear too.



Or I add a Bose T1 ToneMatch® Audio Engine 


Larger gigs - clubs or larger outdoor events - Bose L1® Model 1S or Model II. 

-- Please click the picture for more details --

For me - I've had the Model II since 2007 (predating the Model 1S )

Details: 

http://bose.com/musicians

Bose L1® Encyclopedia, FAQ and wiki


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I know a number of solo musicians who have been extremely impressed with the Bose systems' portability, small footprint and clear, defined sound performance. They aren't cheap though. I would rent a few of the ones that will be recommended here before buying.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

There are several small PAs out there that seem to give good performance. Powered speakers vs. powered mixers is a matter of taste, really. I would tend to go with powered mixer, only because you are running one power cable instead of two or three. 

The Bose systems are nice, but as mentioned, they are expensive.

Another consideration is versatility. I have a small PA that I have pieced together over time which also doubles as monitors in a band context.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

As a matter of interest we did the Valdy and Graham Wardrop show using Bose L1® Model II systems. One system for Valdy, one for Graham Wardrop. I had another Bose system on stage for other performers too. 

The room was about 2250-2500 square feet (irregular shaped space that also opened on to a large patio). We could probably have done it with the little Compacts because it was a very attentive crowd of 120 in a concert setting (theatre seating). We used the Model IIs because I had them. Valdy was playing acoustic bass for a good portion of the show and it was nice to have the bigger bottom end you get out of the larger units. I have often run bass through the Compact, but it's nicer with the big Bose.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm thinking a pair of QSC K 10's would do the job nicely. Sound quality is superb, very compact, nice light class d amp design. Add a small passive mixer and a couple of speaker stands and your in business.

JBL offers I believe an EON 210p configuration with a built in detachable mixer, which is a lower priced option(around $700.00 complete). Some refurbs on eBay with full factory warranty for $599 used.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

-ST- said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Solo - small - up to 50-80 people Bose Compact.
> 
> ...


I've done some gigs with a friend who owns a Bose system. It worked well but I didn't find it worked well enough to justify the expense. The system, with two subs and the Tonematch seemed to require as many trips to the car too. It did sound pretty awesome though.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

I've owned the Yamaha Stagepass 400 and it worked great for coffee houses and small pubs. Very portable as well. I've also used (though not owned) the Fender Passport systems - very clear although perhaps a bit too much treble for most. It would however probably cut through a lot of noise without having to be super loud. 

Lately I've bought Berringer powered speakers - the 200 Watt ones are about $200 CAN - way more power than you'd expect for the money. Two of those and a small mixer and you'd have a killer coffee house system for about $500. I have a couple of the slightly bigger Berringer - 550 watts, 12 inch bass, two way, which cost under $300 each. That and a mackie ProFX mixer for $225 and I've got 1100 watts of very decent sound for about $800.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarPix said:


> I've owned the Yamaha Stagepass 400 and it worked great for coffee houses and small pubs. Very portable as well. I've also used (though not owned) the Fender Passport systems - very clear although perhaps a bit too much treble for most. It would however probably cut through a lot of noise without having to be super loud.
> 
> Lately I've bought Berringer powered speakers - the 200 Watt ones are about $200 CAN - way more power than you'd expect for the money. Two of those and a small mixer and you'd have a killer coffee house system for about $500. I have a couple of the slightly bigger Berringer - 550 watts, 12 inch bass, two way, which cost under $300 each. That and a mackie ProFX mixer for $225 and I've got 1100 watts of very decent sound for about $800.


Thanks for your input.

I've been looking at the active speakers - noteably the Behringer 12" ones and thinking they'd be a great idea but I've been concerned about the weight (lifting on to a pole), the extra cabling (power cords), and the thought that if there's a failure in the amp then the whole unit is most likely toast. I also wondered if the sound suffered because the built-in amp takes up cab space. 

As an alternative, I also looked at a small Peavey powered mixer (400 watts) for $299 coupled with either passive 12" or 10" cabs.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Another option you may consider is the Fishman SOLO http://www.fishman.com/product/sa220-solo-performance-system

I've seen them on the Kijiji and Craigslist for as low as $600.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I also would try to rent the ¨stick¨type speaker systems. I've tried a set-up in an apartment with just a signer and acoustic. I know certain halls will require a bit more juice and bigger speakers. I think a small all inclusive system like the Fender or other type would be better and not as expensive.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

I use a Soundcraft EFX12 board and Jbl Eon powered speakers - I have two 10" eons and two 15" eons and combine them however i need for any given gig


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I use a powered mixer(phonic 740) with passive speakers (wharfdale 15's) but for what you are looking for 2 powered speakers (wharfdale 12's are not too spendy and sound good) and a small 6channel mixer would probably be your best bet. 

My brother in-law gigs all over the area and for some smaller solo gigs he uses 1 powered mackie speaker and a small mixer.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I mostly play solo acoustic gigs (guitar/vocals) and use the Bose L1 system with the Tonematch. It's the best. However, some gigs at bigger and louder rooms require more than the Bose can deliver (despite claims to the contrary). As well, the whole idea of the system working as a monitor too only works if the room is quiet and you can find a stage where the Bose fits behind you some 6 feet back. Very few small rooms have that kind of capacity.
I'm looking to get a bigger system for the louder rooms, so this thread has been helpful for that. I may be looking to do a duo thing as well so if any of you in the West Toronto/Oakville area are interested, send me a PM. (Side note: although I detest the idea of drum and backing tracks, it may become a necessity for solo/duos. Too many bars use guys with backing tracks, and then expect you to sound like a band. Apologies for the partial thread-jack).


----------

